# Mousery V Stud?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive notced that some people use mousery and some people use stud in there breeding name is there actualy a diffrence between the terms or is it just personal preferance?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

personal preference. seems breeders in the Uk tend to use stud, whereas it is possible more common outside the uk to use mousery. You don't see 'mousery' used in any of the adverts in the NMC yearbook, so seems that NMC convention is the word 'stud'.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

A 'Stud' is a collection of animals kept solely for breeding, usually towards some kind of goal (ie showing). 'Mousery' means a collection of mice, kept for any purpose at all


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

And, to me, at least, stud means you have a proven line that breeds true and consistently, probably for decades. The 'pure' show mousies are surely different enough.

I sometimes refer to the show mousies as 'high born'. You Brits do love your nobility and royalty!  * a brief pull of the forelock*

Whilst I, humble breeder that I am, produce the tradesman-like sturdy kind of mousies that are used for development and support of mouse-breeding inquiry.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Whilst I, humble breeder that I am, produce the tradesman-like sturdy kind of mousie


I disagree with this statement moustress. I know we are very different breeders with very different ideas of mouse beauty, but I do see a big difference between your mice and the 'normal tradesman-like' pet shop type mice. I also see a big difference between the mice you have now and the mice you had when you first joined the forum. Your mice are somewhere in between pet and show mice: they are still the 'mouse shape' that you revere but your mice always look so sleek and well-bred and have definitely improved over the time you've been on here. I have great respect for you as a breeder. I think you should be very proud of your mice and your breeding skills, moustress.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I see the difference the way Madhouse does.....as a matter of personal preference and depending on how/if you sell your animals. If you only trade/sell within a club or specific group, everyone knows what you are breeding and there is no need to specify, so "stud" works just fine.......however, if you are advertising anywhere else, "stud" does not in any way imply what you are breeding, it is a very general term that relates to a place/person that breeds any kind of animals...whereas Mousery/Rattery/Rodentry, is much more specific, and anyone seeing the name will know what you are breeding.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. 
I think i prefur stud. Just been thinking about a name to use but will waite to get in my first mice to show and see how it goes first, i realy had fun at the sowood show and everyone was soo nice i cant waite to get showing.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It was nice to meet you at Sowood PPVallhunds


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for the warm endorsements, Sarah 

And I do agree that my meeces are considerably different form pet store stock, but I know they are not truly show worthy in the same sense yours are. And I meant 'tradesman-like' to distinguish them from the true-breeding established lines. I had that before the accident, to some extent, in my fawn line, and I am doing all I can to reestablish that, though things got mixed up enough that it'll take another couple of generations.

I guess I'd class pet store stock as 'peasants', mine as 'tradesmen', and show stock as 'landed gentry' that aspire to nobility and the crown in the form of show wins for the stud. Only half serious, really....we each do our thing, as it pleases us, and as we have good reasons for doing as we do, and that's good.

As I've said before, I've learned a lot in this Forum, and I have moved closer toward serious breeding in the sense that you Brits do...you can imagine all the meeces I have from all those litters....I've had to take a serious look and cull some of them when they were small. Shocking as it may seem to some pet owners, it's a necessary reality if you want to advance your goals at all.

I am SO off topic.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

SarahY said:


> It was nice to meet you at Sowood PPVallhunds


It was nice to meet you, and i cant waite for some loverly foxy babies. Ill have to buy in a maxey or two so i can show them. How much are they normaly to buy? I was thinking about making some but knowing my skills it would come out wrong


----------

